# Best motherboard under Rs.4500?



## Kautilya0 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello,

I want to buy a motherboard for gaming. budget is Rs.5000. Which motherboard suits me the best?

Another thing, is it good to buy motherboards with integrated graphics card? And if i buy one, would it affect the performance of the additional graphics card that i am going to buy too??

It would be great if you suggest motherboards without integrated graphics..


----------



## Naxal (Nov 12, 2012)

I think first one has to chose a processor then based upon which type of motherboard would be selected


----------



## Kautilya0 (Nov 13, 2012)

Naxal said:


> I think first one has to chose a processor then based upon which type of motherboard would be selected


My processor is intel pentium dual core E5400 2.7GHz. I want a ddr3 motherboard that could support this processor..


----------

